# Suppressors



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

I guess I just always thought these were illegal to own? or do you need a permit for them or what
Found some available on here http://www.redjacketfirearms.com/suppre ... ssors.html


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Watching a little Sons of Guns are ya? They are illegal to own unless you apply for a federal tax stamp and possible some other permits. Someone will come by and post exactly what permits are needed.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha yea I was saw they were selling them on their so I just went and looked them up. Thanks


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I really have to question this company. I've seen some stuff on the show that makes me question their professionalism and their quality. It appears a lot of what they do would be classified as restricted weapons yet they NEVER mention anything about tax stamps or permits. That is something they should mention on the show and all over their website. It's irresponsible not to do so.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

They are a pretty well respected custom shop, a lot of stuff is staged for TV, no one wants a show about tax stamps and permits. They are big into the sagia\AK custom comunity, there are a few people i work with out west who have ordered guns from them and have been pretty happy.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

They told the guys with the airboat guide service that it would be 3 months before the paperwork was done. They also told the Sheriff it would be 5 to 6 weeks before they droped the Tommy Gun off after getting the paperwork back from the ATF. And the guy who bought the silienced shotgun was told that he had about a hour of paperwork to do. I think they mention it too when the SWAT Team guy comes to order the Master Keys. So they do mention it.

Id like one of those Katana ARs


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Guess I have not watched it enough to see that. Did concern me when I saw them freehand drill some stuff that I thought could use a bit more precision.


----------



## outdoorsportfan (Feb 25, 2011)

In my opinion, it is not a good idea to keep those in our own house.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

They are legal a few guys on here run them. There are also much better options than that company for surpressors. Personally i would not let them work on my lawn mower.

Why would it not be a good idea to keep them in your house? That has to be one of the dumbest coments i have ever heard.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Kurt, because stuff like that is just plain dangerous and something bad could happen with it! :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

other countries require suppressors for hunting purposes...... only our nitwits in govt here that require noise suppression in every other area of production and life would make that illegal or highly regulated without regard for hunters hearing damage

We can thank a country run by idiots educated by hollywood


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm said:


> other countries require suppressors for hunting purposes...... only our nitwits in govt here that require noise suppression in every other area of production and life would make that illegal or highly regulated without regard for hunters hearing damage
> 
> We can thank a country run by idiots educated by hollywood


Your absolutely right Bob. I always have a pain in my posterior when I watch a show where the guy has a revolver with a silencer and it just goes poof, proof, proof like there is no gas escape between cylinder and barrel. Those Hollywood boys and girls and the politicians they love, collectively, have about as many brain cells as my Smith 629 has chambers.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Bobm said:


> other countries require suppressors for hunting purposes...... only our nitwits in govt here that require noise suppression in every other area of production and life would make that illegal or highly regulated without regard for hunters hearing damage
> 
> We can thank a country run by idiots educated by hollywood


Pretty much hit the nail right on the head


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

outdoorsportfan said:


> In my opinion, it is not a good idea to keep those in our own house.


He has a point.... if left on the floor you might step on it or the wife/GF may throw it at you.

I think the premis is that a suppressor will make it easier to commit a crime. Honestly in many gun crimes the report is not heard or dismissed as something else anyway. I not sure how often hearing the shot helps to solve the crime.

Actually with all the anti gun sentiment out there having a suppressor would often help hunters. It is fairly common for city people who transfer to the country or small towns to report the gunshots of legal hunting activity.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> In the United States, taxes and strict regulations affect the manufacture and sale of suppressors under the National Firearms Act. They are legal for individuals to possess and use for lawful purposes in thirty-eight of the fifty states.[18] However, a prospective user must go through an application process administered by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF), which requires a Federal tax payment of USD 200.00 and a thorough criminal background check. The USD 200.00 buys a tax stamp, which is the legal document allowing possession of a suppressor. The market for used suppressors in the U.S. is consequently very poor, which has driven innovations in the field (buyers want the height of technology, because they are basically "stuck" with the purchase). Suppressors are available in other countries for under USD 40,[19] but they can be of crude construction, using cheap materials and baffle designs. While suppressors in the US are more expensive (hundreds to thousands of dollars), they are generally built with highly advanced baffle stacks and exotic materials like Inconel, titanium, and high-grade heat-treated stainless steels.[original research?] The following states have explicitly banned any civilian from possessing a suppressor: California, Delaware, District of Columbia, Hawaii, Illinois, Iowa, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, New Jersey, New York, Rhode Island, and Vermont.
> 
> The Federal legal requirements to manufacture a suppressor in the United States are enumerated in Title 26, Chapter 53 of the United States Code.[20] The individual states and several municipalities also have their specific requirements


.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

In VERY few cases does a suppressor make a shot anywhere near "silent", so the law is based on nothing that even remotely resembles common sense.

Imagine that


----------

